# Homie



## The MEAT Maestro

Hello, I would like to know how to say "homie" or some kind of equvilent such as "good friend" or "ally" in a very informal sense in all world languages if you would, please. I'm looking for a way for a young person to address a close friend, something like the context of "What's up, homie", or "How's it goin', brother/sister"


----------



## PoLa-PoLL

It depends the sense you want to give it in spanich you can use:
amigo, carnal, just the short name, cuate...


----------



## Bienvenidos

Farsi is generally a very formal language (it's even formal when you're insulting someone!  ); thus, there aren't many informalities. But here's a few that I can think of

*O bucha! *The equivalent of *hey boy*
Like if you're really good friends with someone: your homeboy.

*O dukhtur *The equivalent of *hey girl*
Like if you're really good friends with someone: your homegirl. I'd say this is less used than *o bucha*.

We sometimes use the word *diwana (which means crazy)* to identify friends, like *hey crazy*. Okay so it doesn't sound normal in English to identify your friends by "crazy", but it works in Farsi.

*Bien*


----------



## Brazilian dude

In Portuguese we have amigo, chapa, camarada, camaradinha, mano, etc.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Whodunit

The MEAT Maestro said:
			
		

> Hello, I would like to know how to say "homie" or some kind of equvilent such as "good friend" or "ally" in a very informal sense in all world languages if you would, please. I'm looking for a way for a young person to address a close friend, something like the context of "What's up, homie", or "How's it goin', brother/sister"


 
Do you mean somethng like "fella"?

I think "Homie" is used in Germany, too, at least among teens. But it is rather ridiculous and useless to use that word with your parents (when speaking about your friends). There are many other expressions for your so-called "homie":

Alter
Freund
Kerl
Kumpel
Typ

"How's it going" can be translated literally as "Wie geht's?", but we prefer "Was geht (ab)?" (What's going [up]?).


----------



## Josh_

In Arabic, the normal word for friend is صديق (sadiiq), but you could say رفيق (rafiiq) or نديم (nadiim) as a loose equivalent of "homie" or "good friend" or "buddy" as they have connotations of having a closer firendship than just 'sadiiq'. But for really informal purposes, you could use عم ('amm). It usually means uncle, but is also used to mean something like 'buddy' when addressing a good friend. A realy informal, colloquial way of saying "What's up?" is akhbaarak eeh?" So "What's up, homie?" could be translated as "akhbaarak eeh, ya 'ammi?"


----------



## elroy

I think because the word "homie" is informal we don't need to discuss words in standard Arabic. To me, صديق and رفيق are formal, standard words that mean "friend." As for نديم, it's a very poetic word - rarely used in formal settings, let alone in informal settings.

Of the four words you mention, عم seems to be the closest in connotation to "homie." However, you should specify what dialect you are referring to; I assume عم is common in Egyptian Arabic. It's understood by Palestinians but not used very frequently with this meaning in Palestinian Arabic. In fact, to us عمي or عمو (which you use in your translation of "what's up, homie?") are more often used to show respect to older men, rather akin to the English "sir." As for "what's up?" our equivalent of "akhbaarak eeh" would be "shuu/eesh akhbaarak?" but for "what's up?" we usually just say "eesh" (what?).

Some Palestinian Arabic words that are used in the same way as "homie" are نظيف (_ndiif _- literally "clean"), حلو (_Hilu_ - literally "beautiful, handsome"), and بطل (_baTal_ - literally "hero, champion").  Note that these are all masculine.

So "what's up, homie?" would be "eesh ya ndiif/Hilu/baTal?" in Palestinian Arabic.

If I think of other equivalents, I'll come back and post them.


----------



## scotu

Mexico:
Formal: _Que paso hermano_? Less formal: _Que rollo primo?(or cuate,or carnal, or compa, or yerno_
The most likely translation for "what' up homie would be:  "_Que honda buey_?"* Intimate older males might say "_Que paso cabron_?"*
*a forigner should avoid using these terms as they may be taken offensively. Said forigner would be safe with: _Que paso primo_?


----------



## Josh_

elroy said:
			
		

> Of the four words you mention, عم seems to be the closest in connotation to "homie." However, you should specify what dialect you are referring to; I assume عم is common in Egyptian Arabic. It's understood by Palestinians but not used very frequently with this meaning in Palestinian Arabic. In fact, to us عمي or عمو (which you use in your translation of "what's up, homie?") are more often used to show respect to older men, rather akin to the English "sir." As for "what's up?" our equivalent of "akhbaarak eeh" would be "shuu/eesh akhbaarak?" but for "what's up?" we usually just say "eesh" (what?).


Yes, I forgot to clarify that I was talking about Egyptian Arabic. The 'i' that I put at the end of the 'ammi' is the first person pronominal suffix (my friend) Of course, you could say it without it (akhbaarak eeh, ya 'amm), but it's more personal when you say it with the pronominal suffix. 

Yes, عم also is used to show respect to an older man in Egyptian as well, but it is common to use it as an address to (close) friends as well.


----------



## cherine

I agree with what Elroy said.
We also sometimes use "baTal" (champ).



			
				Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> Yes, I forgot to clarify that I was talking about Egyptian Arabic. The 'i' that I put at the end of the 'ammi' is the first person pronominal suffix (my friend) Of course, you could say it without it (akhbaarak eeh, ya 'amm), but it's more personal when you say it with the pronominal suffix.
> 
> Yes, عم also is used to show respect to an older man in Egyptian as well, but it is common to use it as an address to (close) friends as well.


This also is true. But I disagree with what you say about the final "i" making it more informal. In fact we use it without the "i", like an indefinite word : eih ya 3amm. Eih akhbarak/3amel eih ya 3amm.

It may be interesting to note that sometimes girls use it between each others (i.e. same form, not feminised "3amma/3ammeti" which would sound very strange)


----------



## Brazilian dude

> Mexico:
> Formal: _Que paso hermano_? Less formal: _Que rollo primo?(or cuate,or carnal, or compa, or yerno_
> The most likely translation for "what' up homie would be: "_Que honda buey_?"* Intimate older males might say "_Que paso cabron_?"*
> *a forigner should avoid using these terms as they may be taken offensively. Said forigner would be safe with: _Que paso primo_?


Funny.

Brazilian dude


----------



## qbnaenmiami

Cubans use several...

Que paso, come te va...
Mi hermano/ hermanito
Mi primo
Mi pana/ panita
Que bolon, tiburon (First part meaning what's up.)


----------



## Josh_

cherine said:
			
		

> This also is true. But I disagree with what you say about the final "i" making it more informal. In fact we use it without the "i", like an indefinite word : eih ya 3amm. Eih akhbarak/3amel eih ya 3amm.


More _personal_, not informal. Like I said, it can be used either way.  In any language when you insert a _personal_ pronoun, it makes it more personal.



> It may be interesting to note that sometimes girls use it between each others (i.e. same form, not feminised "3amma/3ammeti" which would sound very strange)


That is interesting. I've heard sheekha (of course used sarcastically), but not 'amm.


----------



## Henryk

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I think "Homie" is used in Germany, too, at least among teens. But it is rather ridiculous and useless to use that word with your parents (when speaking about your friends). There are many other expressions for your so-called "homie":
> 
> Alter
> Freund
> Kerl
> Kumpel
> Typ
> 
> "How's it going" can be translated literally as "Wie geht's?", but we prefer "Was geht (ab)?" (What's going [up]?).


Among teens who listen to hip hop you'll hear "Homie" very often. They usually know all these English expressions.

Calling your friend "Freund" while you're talking with him sounds as though you want something from him, sometimes it's even misinterpreted. As usual teenager one would never say "Mein Freund ist da drüben" (My friend's over there) because one automatically thinks it's your lover. (It's the "gay thing" so most pay attention to what they say in that case.)

I only hear "Kerl" used by women when they talk about the opposite sex. (I know that very well, 95% of my school's students are feminine) Whereas I've rarely heard it said by a guy. "Typ" is similarly used as "Kerl".

"Alter" can also mean "Vater" (father). "Mein Alter ist grad nicht heim." (My father's not home at the moment.) But it's teenage slang.

The most used is "Kumpel".

_Na, was geht? (What's up, homie?)_
_Was geht, Leute? (What's up, folks?)_


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

friend/pal/mate/dude - "ortak"; "drug"; drugar"
friend (female) - "ortakinja"; "drugarica"; drugariška"
bro/brother - "brate!"; "rođače!
"What's up" - "Šta ima novo?"; "Šta ima?"
"How's it goin' - "Šta se radi?"
"What's up, homie" - "Šta ima, brate?" 

Pozdrav!


----------



## Thomas1

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Kumpel
> Typ


This is interesting we use these two words too.
*Kumpel* has even the same meaning in Polish, it has positive connotations, and is used mainly by youngsters. *Typ* is used for someone you don't know as a one in a street, it can convey neutral or negative connotations.

Back to the topic, apart from the one I mentioned at the beginning, young people in Poland also use:
stary
ziomal
koleszka
mój człowiek (as in he's my (mian) man)
or simply:
przyjaciel - friend


The usage may vary according to the region, people can use different terms for a "homie" but everyone knows how to use "przyjaciel".

If you want to use it in a given phrase; I'd go for:
Jak leci stary?
Co słychać stary? or Stary co słychać?

I'd only use this one in the given context (some people would use here "ziomal" too but I don't use this word).


----------



## lbc

Also in serbian

prijatelj/prijateljica (male/female) = friend


----------



## The MEAT Maestro

Wow, this is awesome.  Thanx for all the great responses.  I'm still interested in any Asian, Russian, Romanian, French, and every other languages.  Thanx peeps.


----------



## Proximate Platypus

Hi! 
I think in French a homie is "un pote" ... Friend is "un(e) ami(e)" or the less formal "un copain/une copine" which I guess could be translated as "buddy."

I don't know many Japanese slang words but "friend" is "tomodachi."


----------



## Becker

In Sinhalese it's _machang_


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish there are lots of sayings, here are some of them:
friend/pal/mate/dude - *dostum* (very close friend), *arkadaş* (friend), *kardeş* or *kardeşim* (bro)
friend (female) - *bacı* (mostly used by villagers)
bro/brother - *birader*, *kardeş* or *kardeşim* (bro)
"What's up" - *Naber* (Originally "*Ne haber*")
"How's it goin' - *Nasıl gidiyor?*
"What's up, homie" -  *Ne var ne yok?*
And if you want to say "homie" meaning you are from the same country or hood, etc.. we say "*hemşeri* or *hemşerim*"


----------



## papillon

In Russian
brother  = brat (-a- as in sAlsa, not as in Sam).
bro ~ bratok or bratan

The word "bratok" has been used so widely by the criminal organizations during the merky 90's, that it is often used now to mean a present/former member of a a criminal enterpize. A stereotypical bratok is a big guy with no neck wearing a thick gold chain and driving a BMW D)

Still,
what's up  homie ~~ "Nu che slyshno, bratok?"


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi and Hindi:  Yaar


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Panjabi and Hindi: Yaar


grr.. that's the one! I was thinking so hard lol. Arey yaar, mai to bilkul bhool gayaa!


----------



## Becker

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Panjabi and Hindi: Yaar


 
How does one differentiate between 'friend' and 'homie' in Panjabi and Hindi? Is it in the context? I thought yaar meant friend.


----------



## linguist786

The proper word for "friend" in Urdu (and Hindi and Gujarati) is "dost" (دوست) and that just means friend, that's it.

Yaar is used differently I think. It is often used in the phrase "Arey yaar!" which sort of means "Oh man!" (so here it is translated as "man"). It can also be translated as "buddy", "pal", "mate" etc.
There's a really sad Bollywood song called "Dil de diyaa hai" from the film: Masti) and part of the lyrics go like:

#..dil de diyaa hai
jaan tumhe denge-e-e
dagaa nahee karenge sanam..
oh.. rab di kasam yaaraa, rab di kasam-m-m-m
dil de diyaa hai..#

here I would translate (the whole sentence) as "I swear to God dude.."

So basically, "dost" is like the _normal_ way of saying friend, slightly more formal. (and it can only mean _friend_) "yaar" is more like "mate"/"pal"/"buddy"/"dude" type of thing

Please feel free to disagree (panjabigator!)


----------



## panjabigator

Linguist is correct.  /dost/ is a tad more formal in the sense that it is just the normal word for friend, in both Hindi and Panjabi.  We also say /mitr/ in Hindi and Panjabi, but less often.  But /yaar/ is very colloquial....


----------



## maree

If I were to adress the person (in Norwegian), I would say _kompis._

Other words are: 

_venn_ (- friend)
_kamerat _(-from comrad, but I think it's more used as a friend-word than a military/communist word in Norway)


----------



## Becker

linguist786 said:
			
		

> The proper word for "friend" in Urdu (and Hindi and Gujarati) is "dost" (دوست) and that just means friend, that's it.
> 
> Yaar is used differently I think. It is often used in the phrase "Arey yaar!" which sort of means "Oh man!" (so here it is translated as "man"). It can also be translated as "buddy", "pal", "mate" etc.


Thanks! Appreciate it


----------



## linguist786

कोइ बात नहीं  
(Koi baat nahee)


----------



## miu_miu

In swedish there are:
*kompis*
*polare*

*kamrat* and *vän* are more formal

Personly I think it sounds a little weird when you say something like Tjena kompis! which would be how I would translate Hi homie or something like that. If I was talking to a female friend I could say, Hur är det *tjejen*? which means How's it goin girl?


----------



## apmoy70

Greek has *«φίλε!»* [ˈfile] (masc.), *«φίλη!»* [ˈfili] (fem.) or *«φιλενάδα!»* [fileˈnaða] (fem.) which are the vocative of *«φίλος»* [ˈfilos] (masc. nom.), *«φίλη»* [ˈfili] (fem.) --> _friend_.

But...
between friends or acquaintances, the prevalent exclamation in the colloquial language is by far *«μαλάκα!»* [maˈlaka]  which is the vocative of *«μαλάκας»* [maˈlakas] (masc.), a vulgar word, with the meanings of _wanker, jerk-off, self-abuser_, and the contrasting _dude, mate, homie_, depending on context.

-MoGr *«μαλάκας»* (masc.) < Byz.Gr fem. noun *«μαλάκα» maláka*  --> _masturbation_ < Classical adj. *«μαλ(θ)ακός» măl(tʰ)ăkós* (masc.) --> _weak, tender, soft, mild, morally weak_, in Plutarch, _catamite_ (with obscure etymology although the Greek word has been compared to the Skt. मर्धति (mardhati), _to neglect, abandon_, and the Proto-Germanic *mildijaz > Ger. milde, Eng./Dt. mild).
Interestingly, nowadays, the same word has been used as a greeting between female friends too (the masculine «μαλάκας» only, as the feminine form *«μαλάκω»* [maˈlako]  remains a swear word).


----------



## Penyafort

*homie*, as in _Hey, what's up, homie? _or _One of my homies got fired_

In Catalan: *company*

_Ei, com va, *company*?
Van fer fora un dels meus *companys*._​
In European Spanish: *colega*

_Eh, ¿qué pasa, *colega*?
Echaron a uno de mis *colegas*._​
Both are slightly informal when meaning 'friend'. In standard language, they mean companion, workmate/schoolmate, colleague.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

In Sardinian :

1) Compare, Cumpare -> from Latin "Cum parem" = with your peer (In Sardinian "cum pare / cum pares / 'um pare" also means "together")

2) Cumpagnu -> from Vulgar Latin "cum paneus" adjective derived from "cum panem" = with bread = that with which you divide your bread

3) Fedàle (literally : "of the same age") -> from Latin "Foedalis", adjective derived from "Foedus" = pact, association


----------



## KalAlbè

Haitian Creole:

*Patnè mwen = my homie*. Literally means _my partner_. A bit dated, though.
Young people tend to prefer: _*Baz
*_
Interesting thing about partner is that I've heard Brazilians use it in the same way to mean homie as _parceiro _or _parça_. Not sure if it's still in use or maybe regional.


----------



## kloie

Henryk said:


> Among teens who listen to hip hop you'll hear "Homie" very often. They usually know all these English expressions.
> 
> Calling your friend "Freund" while you're talking with him sounds as though you want something from him, sometimes it's even misinterpreted. As usual teenager one would never say "Mein Freund ist da drüben" (My friend's over there) because one automatically thinks it's your lover. (It's the "gay thing" so most pay attention to what they say in that case.)
> 
> I only hear "Kerl" used by women when they talk about the opposite sex. (I know that very well, 95% of my school's students are feminine) Whereas I've rarely heard it said by a guy. "Typ" is similarly used as "Kerl".
> 
> "Alter" can also mean "Vater" (father). "Mein Alter ist grad nicht heim." (My father's not home at the moment.) But it's teenagang.
> 
> The most used is "Kumpel".
> 
> _Na, was geht? (What's up, homie?)_
> _Was geht, Leute? (What's up, folks?)_


We say old man for farher 

We say my old man similar to alter.


----------

